# Service und Support > Testforum >  Test Hartmut

## Hartmut S

Avatar neu

----------


## lutzi007

Moin Hartmut, 
gefallen mir beide gut  :L&auml;cheln: 
Ein Glück, dass ich nichts entscheiden muss  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Lutz,

ich hatte gar nicht mit bekommen, dass hier jemand "gesprochen" hat.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Mein Reisepassbild von 2020 habe ich nun als Profilbild übernommen.

Der Kapitän als Seeräuber kam nicht so gut an.
Ich bin zwar ein Kapitän, aber ein sehr lieber.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
Aufgrund der vielen "negativen" eMails, habe ich mich entschlossen, mein aktuelles Avatar zu behalten. 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Frank1958

Moin. Ja vielleicht besser so. Gruß an Brigitte

----------


## adam 60

Hallo,
ja Hartmut lass es so
ist ja Dein Markenzeichen
lg
Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

ich danke euch!

gruss
hartmut

----------

